# best clinics to supply IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and insulin?



## optimisticair (Dec 6, 2022)

BACKGROUND:





Dr. Tony Huge is a big advocate of IGF-1 LR3 and states that it works very, very well for him. However, finding real IGF1-LR3 without having a pharmaceutical prescription is difficult, thus a lot of people who think they're using IGF-1 LR3 are buying bunk gear. Tony recommends using  HGH + insulin +igf-1 lr3 + mk677 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so i'm assuming Tele-health would be the route to get prescriptions (USA)? I doubt any local doctors in a brick and mortar location would understand and i can't be bothered to explain what a mass blast is reasonable and appropriate. Looking at https://vikingalternative.com/ [ viking alternative medicine ] they will do HGH but they claim they want more money. I'm trying to legally get the cheapest + most HGH IGF1-LR3 and insulin possible.


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 6, 2022)

also found this source for legal research








						IGF-1 LR3 - BEYOND RESEARCH
					

IGF-1 LR3 - THIS PRODUCT IS INTENDED AS A RESEARCH CHEMICAL ONLY. This designation allows the use of research chemicals strictly for in vitro testing and laboratory experimentation only. All product information available on this website is for educational purposes only. Bodily introduction of...




					beyond-research.com
				




Also has a bunch of other HGH peptides. pretty expensive though. dreams ruined by price ahhhhh


BTW, this guys vid is where I found the product page:


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 6, 2022)

💩


----------

